# Remodeling Project Phase I and II



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

My neighbor, GT11, suggested I post my remodeling project here as he did his. Phase I and II are complete so I'll catch everyone up? Phase I was taking out my 4th and least used bedroom and making a master bath, closet and new laundry room. Pre construction pics here: the first shows my bookshelves that will have to come out to allow for new access to bedroom. The second shows old entrance to bedroom and front door, which I no longer have--I have a front porch to nowhere. The third is the old bedroom which went away, and the next two are the old master bath.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Finished phase I*

First few pics show walk in shower and fireplace
then sinks, with 3 level counters for him (that would be me), her (varies) and vanity
Then what makes it a man's room


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*More phase I*

Master closet 
then new laundry room and control for tankless water heater


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*On to phase II--the guest bath*

Don't have any before pictures but here are finished

The throne used to be where the sink is now. With the change my guest now have a water view from the "resting spot"

That waterview is of Kickapoo Creek

Now that we're caught up I'll start a new thread for phase III


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Love the shower!! Looks great.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

The urinal is awesome. I have always wanted a urinal in my bathroom.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I have a urinal in the downstairs bathroom too; both have windows for viewing what's going on outside. I don't understand what all bathrooms don't have them!!!


----------

